# iBook G4 Screen Issue At Boot Up



## bamams (Jun 28, 2006)

I just bought an iBook G4 off of a friend but he hasn't used it forever & forgot the login password. So I was searching Google for a way around the login password & some stupid link said something about Ctrl - Alt - S which I have since found out has nothing to do with what I wanted to fix. (I'm new to Mac's 2 by the way) Anyways as soon as I pressed that the sceen on my iBook went black with a fat vertical fuzzy/squiggly line through the center & won't do anything else. I've restarted it numerous times & the same thing every time. The only time since this happened that the screen changed at all was when I wud press the command to start in target mode or start from disc & it wud flash a blueish screen which looked to have a small folder with folders on it but it wud only flash this screen for a second (if that even) & go back to the other screen. I can't get it to boot or anything I've even tried to reinstall Mac OSX Panther which I thought might fix my problem. also the fan seems to be quite loud when I its on but I can't remember if it was like that before this issue happened or not. Any ideas? I'm desperate!!!


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

I've even tried to reinstall Mac OSX Panther ?

did you erase the drive and the reinstall Mac OSX ?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

pinch the top of the screen. i know this might sound odd, but if it's something with the display if you try pinching different places at the top of your display it might make the screen calm down. pinch it hard, but not so hard you break it.

i wouldn't suppose it's anything wrong with the buttons you pushed. i actually think it's something to do with the pressure you put on the computer while you were holding the keys down.

if pinching your display doesn't help, maybe try pushing down on the computer just under the keyboard on the left side with your thumb or the heel of your palm. again, hard, but not so hard you break it. 

if either of these don't work, you have my permission to say "gosh... that made me feel like a dork! pinching my display... what were you thinking?!"

-n.b.f.m


----------

